# Bodybuilding phases



## Eugene (Jan 22, 2005)

I have heard many times that the bodybuilding process is made of 2 phases. Bulking, and Cutting.  I understand what bulking is,  it is building the muscles mass. Thats what I'v been doing for the last 2 months. I was doing exercises of 3 sets of 6-10 reps. Now I want to know when I should begin with the next phase, this cutting phase, or whatever its called. And when I'm there, what exactly should I do, and what it is all about.

Thanks.


----------



## reg56 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21113

 Read this and it'll give you a better understanding.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2005)

The cutting phase is where you reap the rewards of your hard work


----------

